# Zegar się spieszy dwie godziny[SOLVED]

## d0b

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

A więc mam własnie taki upierdliwy problem że mój zegar się spieszy 2 godziny

wykonałem instrukcje według 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2348848.html#2348848

a także 

http://apcoln.linuxpl.org/doku.php?id=czas_w_linuksie

wszystko chodzi OK do ponownego restartu po tym znów czas 2 godziny do przodu, bardzo mnie to wpienia i nie mam już pomysłu jak to zrobić aby było dobrze. Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ??skuteczny i sprawdzony.

kiedy się zaloguję i wykonam 

```
rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl
```

czas się nastawia ale co z tego jak po restarcie lipaLast edited by d0b on Sun Aug 26, 2007 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nusch

A nie używasz czasem innych systemów operacyjnych które używają czasu innego niż UTC i też synchronizują zegar sprzętowy z jakimiś w internecie?

----------

## d0b

mam XPka ale go odpalalem jakis tydzien temu, a pozatym gdyby nawet synchronizowal to on mi zawsze dobrze pokazuje godzine w XP wiec zegar chodzi OK i na linuchy tez powinno byc OK

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/clock

emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## nusch

XP uznaje że zegar sprzętowy jest ustawiony zgodnie z lokalną strefą czasową a Unixy uznają zegar systemowy jako ustawiony z UTC i potem dodają/odejmują od czasu odpowiednią ilość godzin odpowiednio do ustawionej strefy czasowej, można to zmienić żeby działało jak w windowsach -> docs.gentoo.org.

----------

## d0b

to plik clock

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

#CLOCK="UTC"

CLOCK="local"

#CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="UTC"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

zmieniłem tam nawet zmienną CLOCK na 'local' ale nadal nic

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2007 22:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *d0b wrote:*   

> zmieniłem tam nawet zmienną CLOCK na 'local' ale nadal nic

 

A wykonałeś `/etc/init.d/clock restart`?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## d0b

chyba jakis blad

```
:)/etc/init.d/clock restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 * select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed outselect() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out

 * Failed to set clock You will need to set the clock yourself            [ !! ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...
```

----------

## v7n

Handbook -> pkt 8c

zmienna TIMEZONE

----------

## d0b

Chyba poprostu tak już musi zostać bo nie ma bata na ten zaj...y zegar, co bym nie robił ma to gdzieś i tak sobie 2 godziny zasuwa do prozdu,niby to szczegół ale wkurzający, nie mam pojęcia o co mu chodzi i jak dziada przestawić

----------

## Arfrever

A da się ustawić czas ręcznie?

Przykładowo dzisiaj o 18:36:

```
date 082318362007

hwclock --systohc
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## d0b

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> A da się ustawić czas ręcznie?
> 
> Przykładowo dzisiaj o 18:36:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tak bez problemu

----------

## sopel

w BIOSie powinienes ustawić godzinę GMT (UTC), czyli aktualnie 2 godziny wstecz od naszego, a w /etc/rc.conf ustawić CLOCK="UTC", natomiast w /etc/conf.d/clock TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

z dokumentacji (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml):

 *Quote:*   

> W większości systemów Gentoo Linux, zegar sprzętowy jest ustawiony na UTC (lub GMT, Greenwhich Mean Time), a następnie strefa czasowa jest brana pod uwagę przy ustalaniu konkretnej godziny. Jeżeli z jakichś powodów zegar sprzętowy nie jest ustawiony na UTC, to należy wyedytować /etc/rc.conf i zmienić wartość zmiennej CLOCK.
> 
> ```
> Listing 2.1: Zegar lokalny vs. GMT
> 
> ...

 

----------

## nusch

Napisał że używa czasami Windowsa, musi zostać local.

----------

## znal

Hmm, a gdyby tak w momencie startu systemu pobierać aktualny czas przy pomocy ntp i synchronizować zegar?

----------

## Wojtek_

Mialem kiedys podobny problem (1 godzina roznicy niezaleznie od tego co robie) i rozwiazanie bylo banalnie proste - musialem ustawic wlasciwa strefe czasowa w zegarze w panelu gnome'a. Od tamtego czasu wszystko dziala poprawnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Arfrever

 *sopel wrote:*   

> TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

 

"right/Poland" jest lepsze. Uwzględnia dodatkowe sekundy.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## nusch

Jakie sekundy? A po co komu czas słoneczny, przeciętny człowiek używa zegara do "zsynchronizowania się ze światem" - nie spóźnienia się do pracy, zdążenia na autobus czy pociąg czy spotkanie, czas urzędowy nie uwzględnia żadnych tam dodatkowych sekund.

----------

## Arfrever

Mam na myśli czas cezowy (TAI), a nie słoneczny (UTC).

Pewien opis tego zagadnienia znajduje się m. in. tu.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## sebas86

 *d0b wrote:*   

> kiedy się zaloguję i wykonam 
> 
> ```
> rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl
> ```
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy to Ci pomoże, ale nikt jeszcze nie wspominał, że jeśli chcesz zapisać aktualny stan zegara musisz ustawić w pliku /etc/conf.d/clock zmienną:

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

Potem wykonaj /etc/init.d/clock restart i możesz przywrócić poprzednią wartość zmiennej.

----------

## SlashBeast

rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl && hwclock --systohc i po restarcie musi być dobry.

----------

## d0b

nie weim czy to dokladnie takie rozwiaznie jak mi chodzilo, ale kiedy ustawilem po tych wszystkich zabiegach ktore tu zostały opisane strefę czasową jaku UTC to teraz czerpie info z zegara systemowego chyba i poprostu jest tak godzina co w biosie. A pierwotnie mialo byc tak ze chcialem ustawic godzine polska jaka jest w wawie i z raci tego ze jestem w UK chcialem dac strefe czasowa Londyn zeby samo odejmowalo godzine, ale dalem sobie spokoj bo nie ma to zadnego znaczenia  :Smile:  wiec teraz jak jest UTC to jest OK wiec nich tak zostanie bez kombinowania 

Dzieki za podpowiedzi i pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## ryrych

Witam,

podepnę się do tematu, bo mam taki sam problem. Zaczął się, kiedy zaktualizowałem cały system. Początkowo zegar śpieszył o godzinę, teraz, po zmianie czasu, o dwie. Mam jeszcze Debiana i Windows XP - tam wszystko jest w porządku. W Biosie też.

Przedstawiony skrypt (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2348848.html#2348848) nic nie daje, bo po restarcie zegar znów śpieszy.

Macie jakąś radę?  :Smile: 

----------

## ryrych

Nikt nie ma pomysłu?  :Sad: 

----------

## sebas86

 *ryrych wrote:*   

> Przedstawiony skrypt (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2348848.html#2348848) nic nie daje, bo po restarcie zegar znów śpieszy.

 

Jako root:

```
# /etc/init.d/clock save
```

Poza tym jak pod Debianem i XP czas jest ok to sprawdź konfigurację.

----------

## ryrych

Jako root:

```
# /etc/init.d/clock save
```

Poza tym jak pod Debianem i XP czas jest ok to sprawdź konfigurację.[/quote]

nie mam usługi clock w /etc/init.d 

No ale jak mam sprawdzić konfigurację? Pliki konfiguracyjne odpowiedzialne za lokalizację i czas sprawdzałem wiele razy. Po drugie już wspominałem, że problem pojawił się po aktualizacji Gentoo.

----------

## sebas86

 *ryrych wrote:*   

> No ale jak mam sprawdzić konfigurację?

 

Wystarczy przejrzeć dokumentację (rozdział poświęcony lokalizacji).

 *ryrych wrote:*   

> Po drugie już wspominałem, że problem pojawił się po aktualizacji Gentoo.

 

Jak uaktualnisz element wykorzystujący pliki konfiguracyjne to te pliki także są uaktualniane. Zrób etc-update.

Jeśli nie masz usługi clock znaczy, że masz coś skaszanione z tym pakietem: sys-apps/baselayout. Spróbuj go przebudować i uaktualnić konfigurację.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Jeśli nie masz usługi clock znaczy, że masz coś skaszanione z tym pakietem: sys-apps/baselayout. Spróbuj go przebudować i uaktualnić konfigurację.

 

Albo uzywa baselayout2 (+openrc). Usluga nazywa sie hwclock.

----------

## ryrych

Post SlashBeasta naprowadził mnie. Tak, mam OpenRC oraz hwclock, który nie miał pliku konfiguracyjnego w /etc/conf.d (był stary - clock). Zmieniłem nazwę i wygląda na to, że się udało.  :Smile: 

----------

